
Wow Squarespace just shutdown a website of a group of doctors - ycombonator
https://mobile.twitter.com/drsimonegold/status/1288178446569545734
======
mariomariomario
1\. Squarespace is a private entity. They have no obligation to leave your
website online, similar to how you have no obligation to spend money at
businesses you don't support.

2\. The Twitter user in question is pushing propaganda about
Hydroxychloroquine, along with clearly false information that is not backed by
the scientific community.

3\. Take a look at the Food and Drug Administration official communications on
its stance regarding Hydroxychloroquine:
[https://www.fda.gov/media/138946/download](https://www.fda.gov/media/138946/download)

4\. Direct quote from FDA official statement linked above: "However, based on
emerging and other scientific data, FDA does not recommend using HCQ or CQ to
treat hospitalized patients with COVID-19 outside of a clinical trial."

------
themonoid
This tweet (and the related website) seems to be from America's Frontline
Doctors; they have been accused of quackery. See related HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23982139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23982139)

------
IanDrake
Thanks for flagging my comment, thus proving my point exactly.

